# Bamboo root in aquarium



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I am setting up a new tropical tank and I have some really nice pieces of bamboo root - I just wondered if they can be used in tropical set ups - would look fantastic - anyone?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Im not 100% certain but i think that they would decay unless treated maybe?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i too have heard they rot down after a while


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

hmmm thats a shame i think it would look great in a tank


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

If you could seal it then it should be ok, but I can see it going all fibrous and stringy if not:S


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> If you could seal it then it should be ok, but I can see it going all fibrous and stringy if not:S


 
you think? it is pretty solid and very heavy - dont really want to seal - i will probably stick to bogwood if I can find a really big bit


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Aquaessentials always has some nice bits... 
Wood | Buy Wood Online

But yeah I think without sealing it it'll start breaking down petty quickly. Is it the big knotty bits that people have in beardie vivs?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> Aquaessentials always has some nice bits...
> Wood | Buy Wood Online
> 
> But yeah I think without sealing it it'll start breaking down petty quickly. Is it the big knotty bits that people have in beardie vivs?


yes thats the stuff - i just think it would make a great structure in a tank and i am wanting somethin about 50cm wide and 50cm high


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah I agree... they're really chunky and solid looking, but water would get in and cause them to swell and rot.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> Yeah I agree... they're really chunky and solid looking, but water would get in and cause them to swell and rot.


 
shame - thanks for the info though - better to find out this way!


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

ive tried just normal bamboo when i was setting up my tank. it all swelled up. and went mouldy. so i would say dont use it.

had restart the cycle all over again lol


----------



## Sand_Storm (Dec 29, 2010)

You could always try making a mould of the root and casting it in an inert resin. Then just whack on some acrylic paint, seal and there you go - still looks cool but won't break down and mess up your water chemistry. It's a bit pricey but if you made a few and sold the extras you could more than pay for the setup cost.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

to make a top quality cast, and then a remould would cost about £100-£150 to do, but then you could get a good 100-150 quality casts from it.

even if you knock em out at a fiver each thats £400-£650 profit

.... wait... take that all back. thats my get rich quick idea!!!!


----------

